# Miter angle settings for a five point star.



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw a project posted that had multiple miter angles. There were LJs asking about what the angle settings were. To answer their questions I'm posting here.

Angles for any shape. Divide number of desired sides into 360. Divide the answer of that equation by 2. That is the setting number of degrees of miter to cut. This method does not apply to equally to trapezoids.

For five point star because there are 20 cuts, the miter angles are 72° & 36° at the ends of each piece. These are the angles from alternating sides of the piece cut.
360° ÷ 5 = 72° ÷ 2 = 36°
It takes 10 equal pieces to make a 5 point star.

For a pentagon it takes 5 pieces to form the shape. Take the 72° angle and divide in half equaling 36°. Because there are only 5 pieces, 10 cuts to make a pentagon. The 36° angle is applied from the same side of the piece.

Hope this makes sense to those interested.


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

The angles can change depending upon how small the center hub is and how long the points are.

This video will show you how to construct a 5 point and a 10 point star using a compass. After you have drawn it you can measure the angles


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

From a woodworker that makes about thirty-five 18" and 28" stars a year. This information gets you into the ball park but trial and error is how the final adjustments to the final angles are found.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> For five point star … the miter angles are 72° & 36° at the ends of each piece. - devann





> The angles can change depending upon how small the center hub is and how long the points are. - Cooler


Cooler is right. While a five-point star *CAN* be made with the angles devann suggests, they are not the *ONLY* angles that will work. The two stars in this pic do not have the same angles, even though they are both regular, equal-sided stars.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

A very old post but I have tried this recently, not a 3D but an open version, not easy for sure.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Difficult glue up, I did all the tips first. 58 Degree will yield a good start, 36 degrees on the inside part.


----------



## sherylgilding (2 mo ago)

Cooler said:


> The angles can change depending upon how small the center hub is and how long the points are.
> 
> This video will show you how to construct a 5 point and a 10 point star using a compass. After you have drawn it you can measure the angles





GaryCN said:


> Difficult glue up, I did all the tips first. 58 Degree will yield a good start, 36 degrees on the inside part.
> 
> View attachment 1219976


----------



## sherylgilding (2 mo ago)

this is very cool. I am so lost on wooden stars and their angles....any advice would be greatly appreciated. Old thread but a good one.


----------



## sherylgilding (2 mo ago)

jerryminer said:


> Cooler is right. While a five-point star *CAN* be made with the angles devann suggests, they are not the *ONLY* angles that will work. The two stars in this pic do not have the same angles, even though they are both regular, equal-sided stars.
> 
> View attachment 829672


love this star too and just working on mine...


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

3 good videos from Paul Sellers
wooden stars: 



inlay star: 



raised faceted star:


----------

